

Murky: A Mercurial Client App for OS X - joao
http://mooseyard.com/Jens/2009/04/murky-a-mercurial-client-app/

======
mattculbreth
Looks good, and that was a side project I was going to do. Glad I didn't.

I tell you though--it speaks well to Mercurial's UI and usability that I
really don't feel like I need any graphical UI. The CLI is easy and fast.

------
bcl
I just can't get used to using GUI SCM clients on OSX. I tried to use
ZigVersion for svn but just couldn't integrate it into my workflow -- I'm too
used to using the command line for svn, git and hg.

It does look nice though.

------
rufius
I like it, almost as nice as GitX which I'm sure it will match it soon enough
:).

